# Puppy 18w- when to give more freedom



## 3girlsluvHav (Apr 11, 2008)

Good Evening! We got our little Murphy just 8 weeks ago- seems like he's always been with us!  For potty training we have been using the xpen in the house- starting 2by4- now he is up to the 4by4 space and is doing really well- I have never seen him soil it and as far as we know he never has. Only at night he is in his crate near our bed and does well. My husband is a night owl- he'll take him out around Midnight and then he's good until my 4 year old creeps into our room and wakes him up around 7am. Here's my question- as far as housetraining- when will he be ready to have more fun of the house. I let him run about RLH and he loved it, playing with my kids, but pees on the carpet- it's like he's too happy and active. Plus I guess he does not have a way to tell me- the bell didn't work b/c my little one won't leave it alone. He won't go to the door either. He's outside quite a bit and always does his duty, goes on walks with my 8year 2 times a day and always does both. He's just so miserable at night when we put the girls to bed- he cries and cries. I know he just wants to be with us- and I feel so guilty- but I'm too afraif of taking steps backwards from potty training. I would very much appreciate your advice and comments. THANK YOU!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am not the expert here, but I noticed that you had not received a response. So here are my thoughts. 
1. Keep him in his enclosed area when he is not attended.
2. Make sure that he pees prior to a play session where he RLH. If he pees during the RLH, make sure that you have noted the time he has had the freedom.
3. Potty training for a Hav is not an exact science and can take some time for many.
4. Try enlarging his enclosed area every few weeks.
5. If you are not allowing your dog tell you when he has to go out, you are training yourself. Not a bad thing--just something to note.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome Murphy and Alicia!

We kept Posh in her crate at the beginning, and we got her at six months old, when we were busy putting kids to bed. She howled once, but soon got over it. I think keeping Murphy in an ex-pen or crate whilst you put the kiddos to bed is a-okay.

Posh is now about 15 months old, and we are JUST letting her have the freedom of our small house. It takes these guys a while, but really the messes are small, so, so what?!

What I was always worried about, was that she would find something to chew on that she shouldn't while I was busy reading to my four year old!

So I vote, keep Murphy in his crate and ignore his "plea" to get out. Let him out when you're done, to potty and hang with you. Unless, of course, you are like me and fall asleep with your kids! ha! my darling husband hates that!


----------

